# Batch File writting help needed



## ArcherCC (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey all.

OK so i need to write a batch file to make life eaiser for myself and my wife.

What I need it to do (in order)

1: Open a web browser.
2: Go to a specified Web page
3: Refresh the Web page
4: Click on a specified set of mouse coordinates on the web page
5 Open a new tab and repeat steps 2-4 for the same or a different web page.

I really hope this can be done with a Batch file, if not does anyone know what type of file/program this would be best for?

Thanks
Adam.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

It is possible to open a web page using a .Bat file, however clicking in a certain place is not possible with a .Bat file. It is possible with other programming languages though.


----------



## ArcherCC (Mar 15, 2009)

OK thank you. Would you happen to know which programming language would be best and the easiest to do it in?


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Have you tried AutoIt ?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

-Fabez- said:


> Have you tried AutoIt ?


Or AutoHotKey.
http://www.autohotkey.com/

Just curious as to why you need to do this. This is a pretty simple computing task. You could set her homepage to be that particular website or create a shortcut on her desktop to that webpage.


----------



## ArcherCC (Mar 15, 2009)

I have Autoit, still trying to learn to use it.

We own a small diner and have 60 (some times of the year up to 80) venders I want the program so I can run it and have all their inventory pages open automaticly, the refresh is so I get the newest list.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You want to open 80 links at once? Wouldn't that kind of fill up the taskbar.

You could just create your own local html webpage with links to all the vendors.


----------



## ArcherCC (Mar 15, 2009)

I use firefox so (with luck) it would just open tabs.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

ArcherCC said:


> I use firefox so (with luck) it would just open tabs.


True but you still are not going to be able to decipher 80 tabs across the top of Firefox Unless you got a 42" display hooked up to that PC.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

In Firefox, type *about:config* in the address bar
Type *browser.cache* in the *Filter:* box
Edit the *browser.cache.check_doc_frequency* value.

This value determines how often Firefox will check for newer pages.
The Default of 3 is *Check when the page is out of date (automatically determined)*, which might not always be accurate.
Set this to either 0 or 1. Setting it to 1 effectively turns off the cache, so 0 might be the best choice.
*0*: Check once per browser session
*1*: Check every time I view the page
*2*: Never check (always use cached page)
*3* (default): Check when the page is out of date (automatically determined)

If you really want all those pages to open when Firefox starts, just open them all up, then goto *Tools | Options...*, *Main* tab, set the *When Firefox starts:* box to *Show my windows and tabs from last time*

You can also create a Bookmark Folder to open all of those tabs from a single bookmark folder. Open all the pages, then click *Bookmarks | Bookmark all Tabs...*
Name the group and choose a location. Then to open them, right click the folder that was created and choose *Open All in Tabs* from the pop-up menu.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Dude that is so sweet and simple!!! I didn't even know you could do that with FireFox. This is epitome of K.I.S.S. No coding involved at all!


----------

